# Move from uk to sharm



## 0pinkerbell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

i joined this site to get some much needed advice on moving to sharm and working there, it has been stressing me out as i have been combing the internet day and night with no idea really what to do.

Advice and help on an english speaking only lady getting work?

x


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

What skills/qualifications do you have?


----------



## 0pinkerbell (Jun 28, 2010)

elrasho said:


> What skills/qualifications do you have?


Well i currently work as a waitress and i have experience in administration and face to face customer service. i am pretty much willing to try anything x


----------



## NatalieLevi (Jun 26, 2010)

Im in the same boat, english speaking but going to do an arabic language course, hoping to move to sharm. It is really difficult, I've added you to my friends list so we can help each other if we find anything out! lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

0pinkerbell said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i joined this site to get some much needed advice on moving to sharm and working there, it has been stressing me out as i have been combing the internet day and night with no idea really what to do.
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome,

Firstly what skills do you have? Sorry to say waiting on tables is is not a skill that is needed here. Admin work... you would fare better if you had Arabic but I am sure that there are English speaking jobs but remember there are already people on the ground and running for every job available. If surfing the net is stressing you out then maybe you should think twice about working here... it is a very stressful life... much more different from laying on the beach and having a holiday.
If you are hoping to come here and find work so that you can be with someone you met on holiday well my advice would be to forget it.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Try the holiday companies, hotels etc. Maybe think about coming out on holiday and making some enquiries/contacts etc. The sort of jobs you are looking for are probably not advertised on the internet. There is high unemployment in Egypt and so many jobs are obviously taken by Egyptians. However that's not to say you definitely won't be able to find something but it probably won't be particularly well paid by English standards


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

By the way, most people I know who have found jobs in Egypt, whether on an expat package or not, didn't speak Arabic before arriving in the country (although it definitely helps to learn some to get by on a daily basis). So not speaking Arabic won't preclude you from finding work although it would clearly help


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

Beatle mentioned it, but learning to speak Arabic will help you get by, but unless you are fluent it's not going to help you much in a job here, everyone around you speaks Arabic for a very cheap price.

I've put a reply in the other thread already which may help, but your best bet is probably hotels. It depends on how long you plan to stay and what your intentions are. Do you want to live here and find a career, or just have fun for a few months?


----------

